# beat up little rhom 15"



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

j/k pygo/rhom? ever seen a head so blunt?


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Big rhoms always have this shape


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know how many 15" rhoms you have owned, but I have owned 5. This animal has the bluntest head by far than any of my other 4. Even when I was buying him from east coast zoo he made it a point to tell me how blunt the head was.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rhoms come in a surprising array of shapes and sizes due to locality of where they are collected.

how is he beat up? he looks to be in beautiful condition.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

This fish is from iquitos, peru, rio nanay.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so youll be shipping it to me today?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

great pics.....thats guy is a monster


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

ya . . sooper nice monster . . .

i wish he was BLACKER though . . . i wanna see some JET BLACK RHOMS . .. maybe i'll start a thread . .

how many gallons is ur tank?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

looks great


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

big ass looking rhom if you ask me, looks in great condition too as said by tinkerbelle


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

Bad [email protected]# Rhom dude. He looks perfect!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks amazing to me.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks. He is perfect. Most of these rhoms are getting hith now days. I treated mine immediately after I got him home with flagyl and prazipro. A rhom can be black by making it's environment dark. The rhoms coming fresh out the river are in blackwater and it is dark in there. If you put the same fish in a tank it would lighten up automatically from the lighter environment. Like a chameleon. I also noticed when you use floating plants the fish gets darker. A lot has to do with light from above. This rhom is not even close to the color in the pics in real life. The flash makes the fish look lighter and more colorful than it actually is. Thanks for the compliments. Like i stated above, this is my favorite of the 5 monsters I have owned in the past years, so it is sorta pick of the litter.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice i like that blunt look he has.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well i prefer a rhom to have a nice hump.... but you got a damn nice specimen there, id take him!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

good looking rhom, looks well meaty too


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

couple more?


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice P!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

rhoms come in all different forms.

very nice specimen


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

1 more..


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

looks well fed, has he been captive long?


----------



## juggalo45601 (Feb 21, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

2years captive.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice, 
It's so hard to explain how they look in real life . Pics don't really capture the color properly.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

weerhom said:


> 1 more..


Very Nice rhom


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

weerhom said:


> I don't know how many 15" rhoms you have owned, but I have owned 5. This animal has the bluntest head by far than any of my other 4. Even when I was buying him from east coast zoo he made it a point to tell me how blunt the head was.


Yeah, it's probably def a rhom, there are so many different geographical variations (Rio Xingu, high back, Guyana, black diamond, Venezuelan, etc., etc.)

Look at this one, you think yours has a blunt face?!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What did they charge you on this one?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

isn't this thread 2 years old?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Outstanding, one day, one day...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

why'd you bump this? 
Just out of nowhere too.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If you owned a 15" rhom you'd bump it too !


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> If you owned a 15" rhom you'd bump it too !


no, i'd take new pictures and make a new thread... threads should be left alone when they are this old


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> i'd take new pictures and make a new thread


Yeah that sounds alot better !


----------

